# It's not true.



## syntaxerror

I'm not impressed. And if you have anything to say/ask, you're welcome to PM me. Or say something here. I'm more than capable of answering. This applies to several people...you know who you are better than I do.

The drama's been ridiculous and while I'm a little surprised that I'm on the receiving end of it this time, I'm not about to say that I'm leaving the forum because of it. 

:coffee:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I'm a little confused.. But I love you you've always been lovely to me. And I hope no ones being mean to you - I think we've all had enough of that sorta pollarva recently :hugs:


----------



## syntaxerror

Aww. People like you are why I stick around :)


----------



## abi17

I'm sorry to read this post and I honestly hope that you get things sorted out. I used to post quite a bit in teen pregnancy but now I don't because it feels like a lot of people here get targeted for being liars or fakes. Anyway sending you a big hug and I hope things get sorted very soon. 
Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy
Abi x


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Aww Ty :hugs: Feelings mutual :) xx


----------



## Shaunagh

Idk exactly what's going on :shrug:
But tbf there has been a lot of drama in the TP section lately. I don't get it.. We're all in the same boat. All pregnant teens/teen mums/pregnant teen mums. No one should understand where everyone's coming from/how they're feeling better than us?
It makes me wonder if the older mothers drop in and read the heated threads and think "typical teenage mums and their teenage drama" :nope:


----------



## we can't wait

Wtf is with the immature drama. :coffee: I'm getting off here for a while, jeez!


----------



## syntaxerror

I was hoping that you could tell me, actually.
Enjoy your evening.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

we can't wait said:


> Wtf is with the immature drama. :coffee: I'm getting off here for a while, jeez!

Same here love you Kelly :)


----------



## JLFKJS

Hope everything is ok. Seriously whatever it is don't let it get to you :hugs:


----------



## willowtree

I have never posted in teen pregnancy before,but from what ive read some people dont have give sarcastic comments about other people ...i agree with shaunagh every one is more or less in the same boat so to speak i dont see why we all cant get along teenagers and all :) ignore them syntaxerror xx:flower:


----------



## Ramen

What JLFKJS said. ^


----------



## syntaxerror

Thanks, guys. And I won't let it get to me...I figured I was better off publicly posting an invitation than waiting for the gossipers to tire themselves out. 

I've got time to kill tonight anyway.


----------



## willowtree

What does this mean JLFKJS ?? i'm still getting used to all this short worded stuff lol x


Ohh sorry its another member lol god i'm numb at times :flower:


----------



## JLFKJS

syntaxerror said:


> Thanks, guys. And I won't let it get to me...I figured I was better off publicly posting an invitation than waiting for the gossipers to tire themselves out.
> 
> I've got time to kill tonight.

It is Friday after all. :happydance:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Me too - I've gone over tired now so I think Ima be here a while!
Snack time first though!! nothing like a 1:15am munch! :munch:


----------



## syntaxerror

willowtree said:


> What does this mean JLFKJS ?? i'm still getting used to all this short worded stuff lol x

It's someone's screenname. Like yours is willowtree :flower:


----------



## JLFKJS

willowtree said:


> What does this mean JLFKJS ?? i'm still getting used to all this short worded stuff lol x

My username :haha:


----------



## willowtree

Yeah i just realised lmao sorry i'm numb :flower: x


----------



## we can't wait

Edited. My phone messed up & reposted.


----------



## syntaxerror

Since you're one of the individuals I'm addressing, why don't you go ahead and make your accusations? You're calling me immature for saying something when you guys are being ridiculous...I disagree. I think it's silly that there's a situation for me to address to begin with.

Because when you guys bounce your mass mailings around, they do get back to me.


----------



## krys

we can't wait said:


> Wtf is with all these dramatic posts today. Mature. :coffee:

WSS^

It's getting RIDICULOUS.


----------



## syntaxerror

If you don't want me to respond, don't bounce around lies about me. That seems simple to me. And if you'd like to accuse me of something, have the balls to do it publicly/openly and not with passive-aggressive snotty remarks.

Anything else seems RIDICULOUS to me...but that's just my opinion.
I'd bet that some of the girls who got scared off of here recently would agree, though.

If you're not part of the problem, then no worries; the thread doesn't pertain to you and don't let it stress you.


----------



## Chrissy7411

SERIOUSLY?! C'mon. :coffee:


----------



## SabrinaB

just wondering why you wouldn't pm the girls that you have an issue with instead of creating a thread causing drama..:shrug:


----------



## syntaxerror

I'm not sure who all of them are. I do know who started it and I do know that a few of this thread's lurkers are responsible for it. 

And I do know that if you don't agree with the reason I started this thread, you know how to exit. I invite you to do so.

ETA -- also, I did PM the instigating individual. She ignored my question and instead reposted my message -- along with bs -- in a mass mailing. Addressing her privately did not address the situation. This is the recourse that is available to me.


----------



## cwoodbaby

Isn't this thread antimember? Seems like you're calling kelly out and thats against the forum rules :flower:


----------



## JLFKJS

SabrinaB said:


> just wondering why you wouldn't pm the girls that you have an issue with instead of creating a thread causing drama..:shrug:

for the same reason why this girl couldn't say these things to her in a pm.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

^WSS


----------



## prayingforkid

Im sorry you feel this way syntaxerror. There are a few girls here who seem to gang up on people... just dont pay attention!!!! I hope you stay!!! This forum is so great, besides the idiotic drama!


----------



## cabbagebaby

look girls seems like some off you dis like each other the fair enough thats not a problem but once all off you have had your babies your going to bring this into teen parenting maybe you should all just drop it and start fresh no point dragging things on when your all mum's to be or already parents


----------



## SabrinaB

JLFKJS said:


> SabrinaB said:
> 
> 
> just wondering why you wouldn't pm the girls that you have an issue with instead of creating a thread causing drama..:shrug:
> 
> for the same reason why this girl couldn't say these things to her in a pm.Click to expand...

how do you know she didnt..


----------



## JLFKJS

prayingforkid said:


> Im sorry you feel this way syntaxerror. *There are a few girls here who seem to gang up on people...* just dont pay attention!!!! I hope you stay!!! This forum is so great, besides the idiotic drama!

Exactly the problem :thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

If you want to call me out and be antimember, that's fine- per rules it gets you banned.
You want us to address it publically? Fine. You're a dirty little dramaqueen. Now go ahead and report my post. Get mommy on my ass. People like you cause unnecessary drama. Grow the fuck up. PM me the next time you want to start something


----------



## syntaxerror

SabrinaB said:


> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SabrinaB said:
> 
> 
> just wondering why you wouldn't pm the girls that you have an issue with instead of creating a thread causing drama..:shrug:
> 
> for the same reason why this girl couldn't say these things to her in a pm.Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know she didnt..Click to expand...

Here, I will tell you.
She didn't.


----------



## cabbagebaby

we can't wait said:


> If you want to call me out and be antimember, that's fine- per rules it gets you banned.
> You want us to address it publically? Fine. *You're a dirty little dramaqueen*. Now go ahead and report my post. Get mommy on my ass. People like you cause unnecessary drama. Grow the fuck up. PM me the next time you want to start something

that was a bit uncalled for:coffee:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

This is 'crossing threads' and against rules blah blah
But could I draw some of you's attentions to the thread I posted earlier..
https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/731897-awww-you-guys.html

Try and pay special attention to the bit about appreciating eachother?

We're all gonna be or are mommys.. We should be soaking up eachothers awesomeness for being so darn clever for creating a life.. Not ripping into people and being bitchy towards OP or anyone else.


Just saying :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Why the hell isn't this thread locked? The OP knew this was going to cause drama. It's never going to die down if someone creates a new thread every 5 fucking seconds.


----------



## syntaxerror

we can't wait said:


> If you want to call me out and be antimember, that's fine- per rules it gets you banned.
> You want us to address it publically? Fine. You're a dirty little dramaqueen. Now go ahead and report my post. Get mommy on my ass. People like you cause unnecessary drama. Grow the fuck up. PM me the next time you want to start something

You've been snide to me all afternoon. If addressing that is antimember, the mods will address it, I'm sure. And I doubt they need my help to find this thread.

Not to mention that you just admitted to being part of it. :haha:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

cabbagebaby said:


> look girl seems like some off you dis like each other the fair enough thats not a problem but once all off you have had your babies your going to bring this into teen parenting maybe you should all just drop it and start fresh no point dragging things on when your all mum's to be or already parents

exactly! can we just FUCKING drop this shit! like no one in teen parenting is going to want any of us there and none of us are going to want to even go over there like come on this is ridiculous!


i have reported.:coffee:


----------



## prayingforkid

I reported this goddamn thread because of all the FUCKING attacks. ENOUGH! You girls need to grow the fuck up!!!


----------



## Chrissy7411

Nade..Tadpole said:


> This is 'crossing threads' and against rules blah blah
> But could I draw some of you's attentions to the thread I posted earlier..
> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/731897-awww-you-guys.html
> 
> Try and pay special attention to the bit about appreciating eachother?
> 
> We're all gonna be or are mommys.. We should be soaking up eachothers awesomeness for being so darn clever for creating a life.. Not ripping into people and being bitchy towards OP or anyone else.
> 
> 
> Just saying :thumbup:

Your thread will cause nothing but more drama. :coffee:


----------



## rainbows_x

Whhhhhhat has gone on? I'm so confused?

No need for so much drama, seriously.


----------



## cabbagebaby

Chrissy7411 said:


> Why the hell isn't this thread locked? The OP knew this was going to cause drama. It's never going to die down if someone creates a new thread every 5 fucking seconds.

no admins are online hun it is abit late tho the probably in bed:flower: i have reported this though not just this whole thread but the whole off the situation from whats happened today


----------



## Shelbs

Chrissy7411 said:


> Why the hell isn't this thread locked? The OP knew this was going to cause drama. It's never going to die down if someone creates a new thread every 5 fucking seconds.

It's obnoxious. The group of girls who feel "a certain way" have all left the threads and dropped the situation on BnB. Theoretically, everyone should be happy and it should be all hunky-dory for both parties. But for some reason people keep feeling the need to post pointless threads. :shrug:


----------



## Chrissy7411

cabbagebaby said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> Why the hell isn't this thread locked? The OP knew this was going to cause drama. It's never going to die down if someone creates a new thread every 5 fucking seconds.
> 
> no admins are online hun it is abit late tho the probably in bed:flower: i have reported this though not just this whole thread but the whole off the situation from whats happened todayClick to expand...

True, I didn't think about that. :flower: it's getting so out of hand.


----------



## SabrinaB

Shelbs said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> Why the hell isn't this thread locked? The OP knew this was going to cause drama. It's never going to die down if someone creates a new thread every 5 fucking seconds.
> 
> It's obnoxious. The group of girls who feel "a certain way" have all left the threads and dropped the situation on BnB. Theoretically, everyone should be happy and it should be all hunky-dory for both parties. *But for some reason people keep feeling the need to post pointless threads.* :shrug:Click to expand...

*VERY* pointless threads.. :coffee:


----------



## we can't wait

No I didn't? You posted specifically to me. I'm on my phone & wasn't part of any "mass email" thank you very much. I don't understand what I've admitted to? Even the other ladies said you were calling me out as you said I'm the one your referring to. Whateverrr. :coffee: this is just unacceptable. You knew this would cause drama. Why couldn't you just let it go like everyone else. No one has made idiotic threads about other members. Jeez. Get some sleep. Tomorrows a new day


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Chrissy7411 said:


> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> This is 'crossing threads' and against rules blah blah
> But could I draw some of you's attentions to the thread I posted earlier..
> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/731897-awww-you-guys.html
> 
> Try and pay special attention to the bit about appreciating eachother?
> 
> We're all gonna be or are mommys.. We should be soaking up eachothers awesomeness for being so darn clever for creating a life.. Not ripping into people and being bitchy towards OP or anyone else.
> 
> 
> Just saying :thumbup:
> 
> Your thread will cause nothing but more drama. :coffee:Click to expand...

I dont feel it will. It's a thread based on how much I appreciate the forum and the good that the girls here do..
It doesnt offend anyone or single anyone out for anything..

Again about the appreciating eachother.. Even trying to do good is being perseaved as bad now :shrug:

Oh dear :coffee:


----------



## syntaxerror

I believe this is the only thread I've posted to address it.

An individual decided to send out a mass mailing about me to bnb members. It was rude, it was ridiculous, it was passive-aggressive and demeaning, and whether you agree with my posting this thread or not, this is how I'm choosing to handle it.

The girls who were bouncing around replies and agreeing are more than welcome to talk to me, publicly or privately. I'm not being unreasonable, I don't think. I just don't appreciate being the target of bs. None of you would.


----------



## rainbows_x

Why did someone post about you? What was said?

You don't need to reply I'm just being nosey :)


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

This thread shouldn't even have been made in the first place, CLEARLY op knew it would just stir up more drama :coffee: This is all pathetic...like reallyyy? None of this is necessary everybody should just go their separate ways and let it BE dammit!


----------



## Chris77

Thread closed and it will not be re-opened. If there is something you need to say to a member take it to the PM's or email a mod or admin if a member has gotten out of hand.


----------



## Wobbles

we can't wait said:


> Wtf is with the immature drama. :coffee: I'm getting off here for a while, jeez!




we can't wait said:


> If you want to call me out and be antimember, that's fine- per rules it gets you banned.
> You want us to address it publically? Fine. You're a dirty little dramaqueen. Now go ahead and report my post. Get mommy on my ass. People like you cause unnecessary drama. Grow the fuck up. PM me the next time you want to start something

:nope: This is ridiculous! That's not acceptable!



Shelbs said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> Why the hell isn't this thread locked? The OP knew this was going to cause drama. It's never going to die down if someone creates a new thread every 5 fucking seconds.
> 
> It's obnoxious. The group of girls who feel "a certain way" have all left the threads and dropped the situation on BnB. Theoretically, everyone should be happy and it should be all hunky-dory for both parties. But for some reason people keep feeling the need to post pointless threads. :shrug:Click to expand...

There is usually someone around but it can't always be 24/7 (shame it needs it!) ... 

Shelbs whist the people who caused the drama to begin with may have 'dropped' the situation on BabyandBump (debatable) the bullying has stemmed from that situation (shouldn't have happened to begin with). Just because it was taken to Facebook it doesn't make it right. Your all suppose to be forum friends and therefore in turn it's having a direct impact on the forums atmosphere.

This is so wrong what some of you are doing :nope: Maybe some of you should take some time reading up on how cyber bullying can effect a person, just because it's the internet doesn't mean it can't have damaging consequences. Well I don't know about you ladies but I wouldn't want to live with the possibility or are you just to selfish to care about something you don't physically see (because you can turn a blind eye).

Come one ladies it's the weekend ...spend some time with OH, family or friends then later evening snuggle up with your bump, get a hot chocolate and some junk food and relax! :hugs:


----------

